# Robert de Niro vs. Al Pacino



## Federer (Oct 7, 2008)

Movie-tards,

I got bored, so I made this thread about two legendary American actors with Italian origine. Both have been called "the greatest actor" by fans, critics etc.

_Which one do you prefer? And why? Why do you believe, that Al or Robert is better, you can give a great argument by saying us with the help of their movies as a back-up to strengthen your argument. _

*Robert de Niro has won 2 Oscars (Vito Corleone, Jake La Motta) and has been nominated many times for the Academy awards and the Golden Globes. He is one of the most enigmatic actors, and famous for his method acting. *

*His movies:*
- The Godfather part II
- The Deer Hunter
- Once upon a time in America
- The Untouchables
- Goodfellas
- Raging Bull
- Casino
- Taxi Driver
- Heat
- Mean Streets
- New York New York 

And many more. 

His most famous quote: _"You talkin to me?"_, from the movie Taxi Driver, he played Travis Bickle, a Vietnam-veteran, a lonely and stressed young man, who becomes a night time taxi driver. 

The critics chose his quote as the best, although I don't know who organised that poll. The reason why they chose it, was because it showed us how lonely Travis was, he was standing to the mirror and was talkin to himself. If I'm incorrect, feel free to fix my statement. 
*
Al Pacino has won 1 Acadamy Award, but has been nominated many times for Oscars and other important awards. He's one of the biggest and most influental actors in the business. *

*His movies:*

- The Godfather Trilogy
- Scent of a woman
- Scarface
- The Devil's Advocate
- Heat
- Insomnia
- Donnie Brasco
- Serpico
- Carlito's way

His most famous quote: _"Say hello to my little friend"_ from the movie Scarface. His role of Tony Monata is for most fans of him his best performance, although I know people who say that his role of Michael Corleone was better. 

So, both legendary actors, which one do you prefer? And most important, why?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 7, 2008)

I personally rank Al higher, 'push it to the limit'


----------



## abstract (Oct 7, 2008)

i dont even think it's close.  de niro stomps. 

al pacino has never given as good of a performance as de niro did in taxi driver.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2008)

I prefer Deniro but he's made more bad movies than Pacino.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 7, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I prefer Deniro but he's made more bad movies than Pacino.



I'd argue he's also made more good movies, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2008)

Both are great, but i'll go with Deniro if i had to choose.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 7, 2008)

Impossible to choose

Of the actors in their generation they rapestorms

Both incredible in their prime


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I'd argue he's also made more good movies, though.



True.................

and I'm not sure if Deniro has done anything as bad as "88 Minutes"


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 7, 2008)

"Are you, talking to me?"

Robert De Niro, yo.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 7, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> True.................
> 
> and I'm not sure if Deniro has done anything as bad as "88 Minutes"



I havent see that but have you seen The Bridge of San Luis Rey ??

He only needs to say, hey, bitches, give me already the money so I can leave that crapfest.

He plays an archbishop, by the way


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I havent see that but have you seen The Bridge of San Luis Rey ??
> 
> He only needs to say, hey, bitches, give me already the money so I can leave that crapfest.
> 
> He plays an archbishop, by the way



lol, no I havent.

I gave 88 minutes a 2/4 star simply because it was entertaining. But seriously, when a movie goes down the bad slasher route with "coincidently turn music up as killer enters room" scene then something is wrong.

Oh, and poor Leelee Sobieski.....I remember when I actually thought she had talent.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 8, 2008)

"Are you talkin to me" VS "Say Hello to my little friend"!

Al Pacino was absolutely flawless...flawless, in "Scarface". That had to be his greatest role(even he thinks so). In my opinion, Deniro is, all around, a better actor. He can even do comedies. Meet the parents was a fucking classic. So, when it comes to being able to play different types of characters, I gotta give it to Deniro. However, Pacino's role in Scarface as Tony Montana, was better than every role I have ever seen Deniro act as.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 8, 2008)

Scarface is overrated as all Hell.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

^Is it? I don't hear many talk about it anymore but i enjoyed it when i watched it.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^Is it? I don't hear many talk about it anymore but i enjoyed it when i watched it.



I never said it wasn't enjoyable.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

I know, was asking is it cause i don't really hear to many talk about it. I actually didn't even watch it until my dad gave me his dvd collection where i got to see goodfella's and it at like 16. Then again I'm not really the generation when it came out, probably big before i saw it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 9, 2008)

I actually haven't seen Scarface....in fact, I havent seen alot of these. I'm trying to catch Taxi Driver on TV.

My next Deniro movie I think however is "Once upon a time in America"....which better be worth the 4 freaking hours Im investing into it........

anyway, I'm still peeved about "Righteous Kill"......Pacino and DeNiro were like....the only good things about that movie.

Also, neither seem to care anymore. In the last few years, Pacino's only good movie was "Oceans 13".

DeNiro did "Stardust", which was decent but he wasn't in it that much. Otherwise, he just makes crap like "Hide and Seek" or whatever the hell it was called.

Hmmm, I wasn't a big fan of the one he directed with Matt Damon either(Although it was still pretty good)


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 9, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Scarface is overrated as all Hell.



The movie, all around, isn't as good as people(rappers) make it out to be. But, let's be serious. Al Pacino fucking owned that role as Montana. Be honest, he killed it. Do you think Pacino did a great job as Tony Montana?


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 9, 2008)

I prefer Al, _slightly._

De Niro is *easily* a better actor, though.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 9, 2008)

I like Al Pachino. He's a great actor and he has that special charisma . . .


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 9, 2008)

I like De Niro's films better, but then I haven't seen enough of Pacino's to really compare. De Niro is definitely more diverse, see him in _Awakenings_, great performance. I guess I'd go with him. 



Adonis said:


> Scarface is overrated as all Hell.



It's iconic, so it's likely to be overrated in general. Doesn't stop it from being a great film, and doesn't take anything away from Pacino's performance. Terminator 2 is probably overrated as well, but it's still one of the best sci-fi films imo.


----------



## Federer (Oct 11, 2008)

I have to go with Robert de Niro, I like them both, but Robert has something, I just I can't explain it. He's very versatile, same goes for Al Pacino. And he has amazing movies.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2008)

> Tough one, I can't decide.


                           .


----------

